
Introducing the Crypto University - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/introducing-the-crypto-university-5f6b07c4805c?source=rss----3a8144eabfe3---4
======
p4bl0
This misuse of the word "crypto" is starting to get irritating, especially
from people who pretend to teach others something.

It's like all the self-proclaimed "SEO experts" from a few years ago suddenly
decided that they are "crypto experts" despite knowing nothing about
cryptology, not even the meaning of the word.

------
cnorthwood
The blatant repurposing of the University of Oxford's logo isn't going to fly
for long, and for a site for "all things crypto", it seems awfully focused on
just crypto currencies.

------
kuroshit
The name is "Crypto" University, doesn't have anything about cryptography

------
scadge
This should've been named "The Royal Bitcoin University" judging from the
logo.

Why not just create a course on Coursera or something?

------
zitterbewegung
Is this a good value? Has anyone gone through it all yet? (I would like to
know).

I am currently going through the Hyperledger tutorial series on edX. It is
completely free to access. See
[https://courses.edx.org/courses/course-v1:LinuxFoundationX+L...](https://courses.edx.org/courses/course-v1:LinuxFoundationX+LFS171x+3T2017/course/)

I find that the course material has a large intersection with the edX course.
I'm not sure why they need an Indie Gogo Acccount. You can also buy a
certificate on edX for $99 but this is optional.

------
20171026
Sounds really soft: [https://thecryptouniversity.io/p/the-crypto-
masterclass](https://thecryptouniversity.io/p/the-crypto-masterclass)

